# Car Lease or Buy and Furniture



## robwprice (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello every one.:wave:
I have been reading a lot of good advice on here to help people who are moving to Cyprus.
Me and my wife will be moving over full time from mid April.
The only issue I have at the moment is to lease a car or buy.
We are moving to Anarita.
I have been looking at some prices to lease but find some very high between Euro 5400 to Euro 7000 for six months for the type of vehicle I am looking for.
Is this average.

I am looking to get a 4X4 but nothing new around 2006 plate to buy if I go down this route.
Does any one know of any one selling a car. I would prefer to buy from a expat than a local garage. 

Also I have a container arriving with my furniture but still need a few items.
I am after a king size bed and a garden shed any advice on the best place to go to buy these items. 

Thanks in advance for any advice and help

Rob & Jan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Rob,

Welcome to the forum.
I don't know what the norm is for leasing a car but for the amounts you have quoted you can buy a reasonable vehicle. 
7000 would certainly buy you a decent 4x4 although maybe not as new as 2006. Used cars are more expensive here than the UK but they tend to be in much better general condition because they do not rust. Also they tend to be lower mileage than cars of the same age in the UK would be

When you buy one make sure it isn't one that has previously been imported from the UK as the chances are there will be rust underneath. 
We bought our 4x4 when we first moved out here almost 10 years ago. It was 7 years old then and even after all this time it is still in immaculte condition with not a spot of rust anywhere.

For a bed there are lots of furniture shops on the Mesogi road and for a shed there is the superhome centre behind Debenhams.

regards
Veronica


----------



## robwprice (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Veronica,

Thank you for the advice.
I think the bet option will be to buy anyway hopefully will be in Cyprus for many many years LOL.
Thanks
Rob & Jan


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

robwprice said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Thank you for the advice.
> I think the bet option will be to buy anyway hopefully will be in Cyprus for many many years LOL.
> ...


I certainly wouldn't lease - it is expensive as you have seen! As to buying,Veronica's advice as always is spot on, though there has been a general easing of second-hand prices recently for cars from private/ex-pat sellers. Dealers are still trying to charge a fortune of course!


Whatever happens, good luck with your research and move - we have been here a year next month and have enjoyed (almost!) every minute! What area are you planning your move to?

Best wishes,

David Cain


----------



## robwprice (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all again,

Another quick question is it a easy process to transfer the car in to some one else's name.
Also any advice on the best insurance company's for cars.

Thanks
Rob & Jan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Rob,

Yes its a very easy process. You can get forms from the citizens centre which you need to fill in then go along with the vendor with all the relevant papers and they send you to little man a couple of doors down the street who stamps the forms.
The form tells you which papers you need with you.

This of course only applies to private sales.

Veronica


----------



## robwprice (Oct 9, 2013)

Veronica, Dave ,

Thanks for the information.
All helps and will make life easier for me when I get there.

Dave will pm you as soon as I have gained enough to have access to send mails on the form.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Come out from behind that wall Rob, we don't shoot people here.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Incidentally, contrary to what some people say, it is perfectly OK recommend companies on the forum provided that the member doing so has no personal connection to the company.
We used Gan direct for many years and found them to be very good but the last time they wanted to put the insurance up a lot due to the age of the car so we have insured with Prime insurance where we also have our medical and house insurance.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Incidentally, contrary to what some people say, it is perfectly OK recommend companies on the forum provided that the member doing so has no personal connection to the company.
> We used Gan direct for many years and found them to be very good but the last time they wanted to put the insurance up a lot due to the age of the car so we have insured with Prime insurance where we also have our medical and house insurance.


Well in that case I am happpy to recommend Cosmos insurance for competitive premiums and excellent service, cars and house with them. 



Regards,

David


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We use Abbeygate for our both our car and home insurance. Very competitive quotes and lovely people to deal with.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You will get as many recommendations as there are insurance companies. Most people say their's are good which, of course, means little when you are purchasing. As far as I am concerned the true test comes when you need to make a claim and I have little experience of this.

We use Topquotes who are efficient and have been successful in improving on quotes.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had a couple of claims when we were with Gan direct and they were very good at sorting things out. Both times it was Dennis who was actually at fault and they organised repairs on the other vehicles involved very efficiently.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We had a couple of claims when we were with Gan direct and they were very good at sorting things out. Both times it was Dennis who was actually at fault and they organised repairs on the other vehicles involved very efficiently.


Good to hear a recommendation based on claims. I had quotes from Gan and found them significantly more expensive in my case.

Sorry to hear Dennis is such a hooligan in a car. 

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dennis doesn't need the car to be a hooligan


----------

